# Noob - looking/lurking for info on a MTD 312-830-B



## Phlint (Feb 24, 2014)

First of all, I just want to say - GREAT site! 

Here's my situation. I took a chance on a snowblower this morning that I'd never heard of before. When I got home and googled the name on it, this site came up. My machine was advertised as an Airens, but when I got there it was an MTD Snoflite. The guy said that he figured it was an Airens since it was orange. Either way, $120 later I drove it onto my trailer and brought it home.

So far, it starts up OK and the augers and the forward gears work - but the seller said that it never wanted to shift into reverse until it had been ran for awhile. 

Anyway, the model number seems to be 312-830-B.

I'm seeing lots of yellow MTD machines on here and was wondering of the orange color would help tell it's age - or of the model number can be decoded - and if anybody can help me understand the reverse issue.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If it is a friction disc this should fix your reverse issue.


----------



## Phlint (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks, but in the mean time, A bigger problem came about. Where the sideways shaft comes out of the base to drive the auger chain, it looks like hidden under the rubber boot where I couldn't see it when I looked at it - somebody had welded that shaft to the next biggest "something" that goes over it. That weld broke. Auger inoperable.

Other than no reverse and no auger, this snowblower is pretty awesome! 

Looks like I bought a lemon.

Is it cool to just weld that shaft back up again, except like a MAN this time?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

A weld, properly executed, should not break loose. Not sure exactly what you are referring to, but if properly welded, it should hold. MH


----------

